# Meguiars Gloss Tyre Endurance



## CosmicPag (Jun 17, 2007)

Just treated the Pots on my civic to some of this tyre spray and boy am i impressed... the depth of shine on the tyres now is amazing 

Before i've used Armorall Tyre Foam which is ok but wears off very quick.... I even tried AG Tyre Dressing which wasnt that great in my opinion.... but this stuff has been on all week and all 4 tyres still look dripping wet


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

i bought the gel version and unlike the autoglym spray dressing i have no streaks after rain :thumb:


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

Excellent stuff. I've been on the eye out for a replacement for my very poorly performing AG Tyre Dressing for some time.

Ta for the mini-review!


----------



## CosmicPag (Jun 17, 2007)

No probs mate ; I guarantee you wont be dissapointed - you'll just be gutted like me that you didn't buy some before now!:wall: :lol:


----------



## peekaboo (May 18, 2007)

Hi` I dont like like it, I have found it does not last long enough and I wont be buying it again, could I be doing something wrong? How do you guy`s apply it.


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

i use the hot shine tyre spray and that lasts for weeks aswell.


----------



## peteb (Mar 8, 2006)

The biggest problem Iv'e got with tyre dressings is that when you wash the wheels the next time the shampoo goes flat , but Iv'e just bought some Chem guys new look trim gel and the shampoo stayed silky right to the end


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

The megs endurance tyre gel seems really durable to me.

Use a household sponge or one of the applicators you can get [even from Halfrauds].

Couple of coats may be required to get the desired gloss.

No more tyre dressing for a few weeks!!!!!!! Even after washing, water/suds just bead off!


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Remeber to de-grease the tyres prior to applying so the gel bonds properly


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

mind the megs is oil based so on a hot day splatter every were and prolonged use will brown the tires


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

peteb said:


> The biggest problem Iv'e got with tyre dressings is that when you wash the wheels the next time the shampoo goes flat ,


Thats not the tyre gel matey! thats the left over brakedust residue! always do the wheels last and with a different sponge/mitt to your bodywork!

i use the Turtlewax extreme nanotech wheels gel, gives the shine of endurance and lasts as long, and is a smidge cheaper too imo!


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

I've got both megs endurance and megs hot shine and have noticed no difference in durability.

They both seem to wear off in about a week. My mate bought some Blackfire long lasting tyre gel and that has lasted 2 weeks and still looks like a fresh application.

It's a little pricey but it will be what i'm buying after the endurance goes


----------



## Benskett (Nov 6, 2006)

I find it very good, but I hate getting on my hands, fecking oily


----------



## peteb (Mar 8, 2006)

it is the tyre gel that makes the water go flat , I always do them last with another old mit but with the megs , t/wax and autosmart tyre dandy you can hear the bubbles popping , and after just 1 tyre the water is flat , mind you 1 of my tyre's is probably as big as 4 of your's :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

used to use the AG Tryre dressing which was always easy and looked good, but didnt last long.

I bought the Megs gel last week and used it for the first time on my wife's car. 1 week later it still looks quite good, although the car is a very low mileage car, but has been through plenty of water this week!

Will be putting it on my car today for the first time, which does some serious miles, so will be able to see if it lasts well. Better not spatter though as I just spent the entire day claying, HDC'ing and putting Glasur on.....


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> mind the megs is oil based so on a hot day splatter every were and prolonged use will brown the tires


Sorry to disagree griz, but it's all I ever use and it hasn't browned my tyres. The only real problem with the gel is that the wet shine goes after a wash or rain. It just goes a matt black after that but the water still runs off. Make sure the tyres are clean though before you apply using APC or something.


----------



## Sisson (Mar 24, 2006)

i used to love megs endurance gel but.... ive changed to chemical guys new look trim gel and it is far better, lasts long with the same finish and even withstands the rain.

I say give the CG NLTG a try it is v. good


----------



## ooze (Sep 20, 2006)

Decided to give the megs endurance another go after not using it for nearly a year- still don't like it. Gone back to poorboys bold and bright


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

big shout for the chem guys new look also great finish and durable so far


----------



## Rob1 (Feb 14, 2007)

Use the Meg's tyre gel on most of my customers cars and never had a problem even gone back a week later and it's still visible so would say it's good.
The CG new look is also very good.

Failing that and if you want a real wet look shine go with Cooking oil. :lol:


----------



## FireBIade (Dec 2, 2006)

I use the megs endurance gel on my Pots, I usualy clean the tyre with a hoselock body work brush & my usual car shampoo (megs nxt) then I apply it liberally with a household dishwash sponge (soft side) wiping any drips round the tyre until it's evenly spread/clinging & thats it. I don't need to wipe up any excess. But I don't drive the car for as long as possible afterwards to make sure it's started to dry up, which is at least a few hours.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

If you want to try an AG product that will give excellent results on your tyres.

Try AG rubber Plus Cleaner - No5

Just paint it on neat with a brush and let it dry to a high gloss finish.

Dave


----------



## andythilo (Mar 20, 2007)

I cant be the only one that uses the Megs gel cause it smells sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good


----------



## CosmicPag (Jun 17, 2007)

Rob1 said:


> if you want a real wet look shine go with Cooking oil. :lol:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

I have used Megs tyre gel for a long time. I have been impressed with it. However it's time to get some blackfire tyre gel as that makes the megs look bad!


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

At Santa Pod last weekend i met a guy who does the Goodyears on his 190E AMG with...

Kiwi Black Shoe Polish. 
And it looked fcuking ace!


----------



## peteb (Mar 8, 2006)

a mate of mine who's a fireman said they used to do the firengine tyre's with shoe polish but had to stop cos it was cracking the sidewall's


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Ahh, wonder what caused that?


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Anyone used it on black plastic trim? Got loads of black trim on my car, and could do with one product to do the lot.


----------



## peteb (Mar 8, 2006)

then you need some chem guys new look trim gel m8


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

PhillipM said:


> Anyone used it on black plastic trim? Got loads of black trim on my car, and could do with one product to do the lot.


It works OK IMO on black trim. might be worth doing the hairdryer trick too.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Doesn't get mine warm enough, I tried a blowtorch but to get the colour back you have to get it so warm the crinkle finish blends.


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

No, not to blast the trim back with heat, just warm the plastic first, apply the trim gel, heat it again whilst on the surface, leave to cool and buff off.

If you want to use heat alone you should be using a heatgun not a blowtorch! lol.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Bah, heatgun, where's the fun in that?

8kw MAPP gas torch!


----------



## speedsix (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it ok to just scrub the tyres with a brush/shampoo prior to applying the shine? I use megs hot shine and is it better to apply to a dry tyre?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

I put 2 coats of the stuff on a few days ago and it hasn't lost any of its shine


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Timmo said:


> i use the Turtlewax extreme nanotech wheels gel, gives the shine of endurance and lasts as long, and is a smidge cheaper too imo!


:thumb: :wave:

Yes, a vastly underated product. It lasts for ages and it a tad cheaper. I use that on my daily drivers, and the Megs on my show car! 

Cheers,

Steve.


----------

